# Chi_town/Philly's Mother



## Krummhorn

Chi_town/Philly's mother is in extremely ill health and not expected to live much longer. He has left us temporarily to be with his immediate family in this time of crisis. 

In his absence, please direct questions you may have asked of Chi_town/Philly dealing with forum matters to any one of the other forum mods/admins. 

We will keep you posted about any other news we receive about his mother's condition.


----------



## andruini

That's terrible news..
My thoughts and best wishes go out to Chi_town/Philly and his family.


----------



## Elgarian

Very sorry to hear this. Best wishes of course to CTP and his family.


----------



## Weston

I hate that such a gentle soul must go through this. I will keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## Rondo

Best wishes to him and his family. I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## haydnguy

My thoughts and prayers are with Chi_town/Philly and his family.


----------



## Sid James

Well my thoughts & best wishes go out to Chi_town/Philly & his family in this difficult time...


----------



## World Violist

I'm really sorry to hear that he and his family are going through all of this. He's certainly in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Mirror Image

I'm sorry to hear about Chi_Town's mother. They have my deepest condolences.


----------



## PostMinimalist

I lost my mother 4 years ago. It's a tough ride but you'll be stronger. Mothers wait for you. 
You have my deepest sympathies, Chi.
Fergus


----------



## tahnak

Krummhorn said:


> Chi_town/Philly's mother is in extremely ill health and not expected to live much longer. He has left us temporarily to be with his immediate family in this time of crisis.
> 
> In his absence, please direct questions you may have asked of Chi_town/Philly dealing with forum matters to any one of the other forum mods/admins.
> 
> We will keep you posted about any other news we receive about his mother's condition.


May God grant his mother strength to bear the illness and to give her the company of her son's presence. May He also give him the good blessing of sharing moments with her. May their minds be at ease.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*andruini*, *Elgarian*, *Weston*, *Rondo*, *haydnguy*, *World Violist*, 
*Mirror Image*, *post-minimalist*, and *tahnak*: _Thank you_--

My Mother left us in the afternoon hours of August 5th. I had brief internet access during my time away, so I saw virtually all of your messages. They meant a lot to me...

It's very difficult to impute any positives to such a gut-wrenching experience, but my Mom did not have an overlong period of debilitation (scarcely greater than two months), and was not conscious during her periods of most visible discomfort. There is, I guess, some mercy in that outcome, somewhere....

Whether your inclination is to thoughts, concerns, or prayer, please spare some for my Father, who has lost his wife of over 50 years. I think if I live to 100 or more, I'll not see another marriage as great as theirs was.

Well, I've returned now- not entirely the same, to be sure, but still Your Humble Dilettante: CTP.


----------

